# -Grazie- -Prego-



## andrew82

Ciao,
come si può rispondere a "Gracias" (oltre a "de nada")?
Ricordo questa estate una ragazza a Barcellona usare un'altra espressione che ho dimenticato....


----------



## ballachic17

Ciao,

se puede decir 'No hay porque.'


----------



## andrew82

ballachic17 said:


> Ciao,
> 
> se puede decir 'No hay porque.'


 

nada mas?


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

_No hay de que_.


----------



## ballachic17

Esos tres (no hay de que y no hay porque, y de nada) son los unico que se....o porlomenos los que me recuerdo al momento.  Lo siento que no puedo ayudar mas.


----------



## andrew82

Creo que era "no hay de que".
Muchas gracias!;-)


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

ballachic17 said:


> Esos tres (no hay de que y no hay porque, y de nada) son los único*s* que sé....o porlomenos (_Perlomeno_ = _Por lo menos_) los que me recuerdo al momento. Lo siento que no puedo ayudar más.


----------



## traduttrice

*Por nada*
*No hay de qué*
*No hay por qué*
*¡Por favor!*
*¡Faltaría/faltaba más!*
*Es un placer*


----------



## lautaro

En algunos países de América Latina se usa mucho: "A la orden" o "A sus ordenes".


----------



## Neuromante

A mandar.
Las que da Laurato se usan en España.


----------



## lautaro

Neuromante said:


> Laurato se usan en España.


 
¿¿No será Lautaro?? 
A mí nunca me han dicho "a la orden" en España. Por lo que he leído es una respuesta común en América Central, pero tal vez la literatura se sabe como es. En Chille no me parece haber nunca oído esa expresión aunque si se puede decir.


----------



## gatogab

lautaro said:


> ¿¿No será Lautaro??
> A mí nunca me han dicho "a la orden" en España. Por lo que he leído es una respuesta común en América Central, pero tal vez la literatura se sabe como es. En Chile no me parece haber nunca oído esa expresión aunque si se puede decir.


 
Laureato Lautaro,)) tampoco yo he escuchado " a la orden", en respuesta a un "Gracias", en Chile. Sin embargo es muy común el "de nada".

Sí he escuchado dar como respuesta "a la orden" cuando se pide un favor.
¿"Me harías el favor de...?"
"A la orden"¡

gatogab


----------



## txen

Si la chica era de Barcelona quizá dijera:

 - de res

que es la típica respuesta en catalan.
Aunque ya que no sabemos el contexto podría tratarse también de:

- las tuyas
- a ti

Que también son habituales...


----------

